# XP dual BOOT boot.ini Knoppix 7.6 (INSTALLIERTES)

## visionhelp

Hi, 

über diese Suche bei ´guugel´: 

XP dual BOOT boot.ini knoppix 7.6 

fand ich diesen Link: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-38548-start-25.html

XP ist - für mich entschieden - MEIN letztes Windows-System. 

Knoppix ist aktuell eine akzeptable Alternative. 

Leider wurde ich - aus bisher un-erklärlichen Gründen - aus dem deutschen Knoppix-Forum aus-geschlossen. 

Bei englischen Knoppix-Foren funktioniert keine Registrierung, für mich. 

Gentoo erfahre ich durch dieses Forum hier zum ersten Mal als weitere Linux-Variante. 

Allerdings bin ich es nach 15 Jahren - von Windows-Version zu Windows-Version - leid, jeweils komplettes System neu erarbeiten zu müssen. 

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Frage hier an einer geeigneten Stelle zu posten. 

Hier nun die Frage: 

XP auf 1. Partition. 

(Wegen den 2 extra Partitionen - neben der Linux-Swap Partition und der ReiserFS (Datei-System) Partition für die Knoppix-Installation - entweder) 

Knoppix auf 3. oder 5. Partition. 

XP bootet. 

Der Eintrag in der boot.ini - von XP - zum Start für Knoppix ist wohl nicht ganz korrekt: 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\KNOPPIX="Knoppix 7.6, DVD, no3d"

meldet den Fehler: 

"Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die Datei hal.dll fehlt oder beschädigt ist." 

Ich denke, daß die obige Zeile, um Knoppix von 3. oder 5. Partition zu starten, ziemlich falsch sein muß. 

(Andere BOOT-Manager - sind nicht, meiner Erfahrung nach, zu gebrauchen und führten jeweils nur zur Zerstörung des jeweilig anderen Betriebs-Systems und - will ich nicht.) 

Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen. 

Danke im voraus.Last edited by visionhelp on Tue Apr 12, 2016 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Markus09

Dieser Link könnte dir weiterhelfen:

http://www.j-pfennig.de/LinuxImHaus/KnoppixVonFestplatte.html

(kommt recht schnell wenn man bei Google "boot.ini knoppix" eingibt)

Im speziellen Variante 2.

Da Knoppix für dich eine Alternative ist, könnte für dich auch dieser Link interessant sein:

https://distrochooser.de/

Für Ein- und Umsteiger gibt dies oft einen guten Anhaltspunkt.

----------

## visionhelp

Hallo Markus09, 

 *Quote:*   

> bei Google "boot.ini knoppix"

 

OK. Vielen Dank. 

Die Site ist eine Hilfe - für mich aktuell - weiter in das Thema ´vor-zu-dringen, wie ich dort jetzt erkennen muß, aber und darf. 

Ich verstehe ganz frisch: 

die Unterschiede: XP auf NTFS oder FAT32 installiert; (bei NTFS ist der Schreib-Zugriff ein Problem),  

mit dem zusätzlichen Eintrag in der ´boot.ini´ ist es noch nicht getan, wenn Knoppix ´einfach´ ´nur´ kopiert und nicht installiert ist; kopiert ist die CD-/DVD-Version ´einfach´ ´nur´ auf FestPlatte kopiert, und braucht daher einen anderen Eintrag in der (XP) boot.ini, 

die versteckte Datei ´boot.ini´ finden: Das geht (´einfach´; ist auch Arbeit) mit der Such-Funktion von Windows, und läßt sich mit einem Text-Editor öffnen; noch nicht - unbedingt - ´zurück-´schreiben, wegen dem Schreib-Schutz. Das funktioniert mit (der) Knoppix(-CD), wenn XP auf FAT32 installiert ist. 

(Wie in meinem Fall.) 

Da die Knoppix-DVD 7.6  - bei mir - installiert ist, muß auch GRLDR schon auf dieser Partition vorhanden sein. 

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, der zweite Tip ist für mich gar nicht interessant. 

Gentoo machte mich etwas neugierig, scheint mir aber auf den ersten Blick nicht so Benutzer-freundlich, wie ich es von Knoppix - durch das Booten von CD/DVD, ohne Installation - kennen-gelernt habe. 

Ich werde möglicher-Weise an http://www.j-pfennig.de/LinuxImHaus/KnoppixVonFestplatte.html schreiben müssen. 

Danke erst Mal noch Mal.

----------

## visionhelp

von j.pfennig keine Antwort . . . 

MEINE erneute ´guugel´-Suche findet nur die Prozeduren rund um boot.ini (und . . . ) für rein auf HDD oder USB-Stick kopiertes Knoppix - Das bootet wie von DVD -, aber nicht für ein INSTALLIERTES Knoppix. 

Da ist ein Unterschied . . . 

Alles, Was für das - installierte - Knoppix zum Booten benötigt wird, ist in der Partition, in der Knoppix installiert ist, vorhanden. 

In die boot.ini von XP (eine Andere; die Erste; Partition) muß also - ´lediglich´ - der Aufruf NACH dort, und - ´wenn´ - irgend-wie muß noch der Wechsel von XP (DOS-Syntax) zu Knoppix (Linux-Syntax) erfolgen, formuliere ich mal so.

----------

## LuxJux

Du kannst höchstens deine menu.lst anpassen.

Ein Linux-Loader kann zwar XP booten (FAT32,ntfs), XP kann jedoch kein Linux booten. 

(Mit der boot.ini bearbeitest du die falsche Datei)

Edit: Dateinamen korrigiert

----------

## py-ro

Was hältst du den davon in einem Knoppix Forum zu fragen? Da wird man dir sicher eher weiterhelfen können.

----------

## visionhelp

py-ro, 

ja, sicher. 

Das war das Erste, was ich getan habe. 

Allerdings habe ich wohl zu viele Anregungen in EINEM Post offenbart oder/und das Editieren ´übertrieben´, was mir - vor-gezählt - vorgehalten wurde; Die zählen mit. 

Zunächst wurde das Thema ´nur´ geschlossen, dann gelöscht, dann mein Account gesperrt. 

Letzteres wurde auf meine Beschwerde hin korrigiert, ich sollte mich aber erneut registrieren. 

Diese Erniedrigung - Beitrag wurde nicht wieder her-gestellt - und Unterwerfungs-Ansprüche kann ich nicht hin-nehmen. 

Auf 2 oder 3 englischen Knoppix-Foren erhielt ich - danach - keine Bestätigungs-Mails, um den Account zu erstellen. 

Daher bin ich aus DEM deutschen und einigen englischen Knoppix-Foren - offen-sichtlich - gleich auf-einmal aus-geschlossen . . . 

(Dies ist die URL des gelöschten Beitrags, für Interessierte: 

http://www.knoppixforum.de/knoppix-forum-deutsch/startprobleme/thread5985/7-6-dvd-boot-zeigt-nur-maus-zeiger-debug-bringt-%C2%B4sh-can%C2%B4t-access-tty-%C2%B4-no3d-hilft.html)

[Wenn ich gegen eine Regel verstoße, bitte eine kurze freundliche Mitteilung, durch Was und ich korrigiere. Danke.]

----------

## py-ro

Na ja, dies ist ein Gentoo Forum, Knoppix ist hier kein Support Thema.

----------

## visionhelp

Na ja . . ., NICHT ? 

Danke für die freundliche Verabschiedung.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Bitte.   :Very Happy: 

----------

